# Gibson L7?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey all, just had an email from my bother-in-law who is looking at a 57 L7 in a local music shop. Haven't heard yet what kind of shape it's in or what they are asking for it. Does anybody here have any informed opinions about what kind of price it should be going for? Thanx,
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay, I have since found out it is an L7-C from 1957 and they are asking about $1950 CDN for it.
-Mikey


----------

